# La pavoni operating temperature again !!



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi All

I know this subject has been done to death, however I think it's important that new users of these machines appreciate a number of facts. Because there is so much said about

the over heating problems associated with the LP I think many people have problems getting the group hot enough in the first place.At the moment I have a europiccola and

a pro in my kitchen and to get the pro up to working temp takes a good 20min during which I need to draw off water to heat the group. Its interesting to note that if you simply switch

on your LP and leave it to warmup for say 10 min without flushing, the group will be cool enough to handle due to the trapped air. The europiccola is quicker to get up to temp however

you can use 20% of your water to get the desired temperature.

As for the opposite problem, once you reached the temp and it goes beyond what is optimum, I have found that a ramekin of cold water placed under the group, lift the leaver a little

to draw some into the group, cools it down just enough .

I appreciate that this is old hat to many of you ,however I'm sure many new users are producing bitter undrinkable shots due to the temp being too LOW.

Thanks


----------

